# Mpg guide receivers



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

Well I still have a RCA DRD420 receiver in use with MPG guide and still haven't gotten the call to replace it. I've heard stories that they're getting ready to make the MPG receivers obsolete. So when's the actual date for that? Anyone know?


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I thought it was 1/1 and im hopefull they have reconsidered....

I dont wanna lose my program guide.. (Although now most of the channels are not using MPG anymore anyway so i dont see that guide data.. (I dont wanna lose what i have had left the last year or so and i dont wanna have to get rid of my RCA reciever (Best reciever they ever allowed to be made for directv)))


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

Dude111 said:


> I thought it was 1/1 and im hopefull they have reconsidered....
> 
> I dont wanna lose my program guide.. (Although now most of the channels are not using MPG anymore anyway so i dont see that guide data.. (I dont wanna lose what i have had left the last year or so and i dont wanna have to give my my RCA reciever (Best reciever they ever allowed to be made for directv)))


What model of RCA receiver are you using?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

wcalifas254 said:


> Well I still have a RCA DRD420 receiver in use with MPG guide and still haven't gotten the call to replace it. I've heard stories that they're getting ready to make the MPG receivers obsolete. So when's the actual date for that? Anyone know?


It's starting right now in some DMAs, but depending on where you live it may be a few months before you are contacted.

The dates are still in flux for the rest of the country.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Dude111 said:


> (I dont wanna lose what i have had left the last year or so and i dont wanna have to give my my RCA reciever (Best reciever they ever allowed to be made for directv)))


LOL because it didnt do anything. Tht is like saying a bicycle is better than a car because the bike never breaks down.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> It's starting right now in some DMAs, but depending on where you live it may be a few months before you are contacted.
> 
> The dates are still in flux for the rest of the country.


now does that box they swapping out owned? rented with no 1-2 year lock in?

just asking.


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

So I hear that these receivers with mpg will not work anymore. Will it be the guide that won't show anything or will the receivers not get a signal anymore?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It will get SAME signal just fine; it's FW [SW] what will not discover System Info/EPG (that's what MPG means) eg no channel list, no sats, no tpns, no EPG. 
Like your brain will be cleared of all basic instincts.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

JoeTheDragon said:


> now does that box they swapping out owned? rented with no 1-2 year lock in?
> 
> just asking.


No commitment. It is a leased receiver, but the net net is no additional charge for the customer and no commitment on the service. It's just a very outdated guide that consumes bandwidth, resources, and costly to maintain for what amounts to not very many receivers out there that are alive in the field utilizing it.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> It will get SAME signal just fine; it's FW [SW] what will not discover System Info/EPG (that's what MPG means) eg no channel list, no sats, no tpns, no EPG.
> Like your brain will be cleared of all basic instincts.


Just curious, but does the old MPG stream packets still use PID 9?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And 0x5XX PIDs and a few from beginning ... we will see when the stream will be ceased ... I'm more curious about 0002


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> No commitment. It is a leased receiver, but the net net is no additional charge for the customer and no commitment on the service. It's just a very outdated guide that consumes bandwidth, resources, and costly to maintain for what amounts to not very many receivers out there that are alive in the field utilizing it.


Will people get new HD boxes and dish's with that swap out?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Will people get new HD boxes and dish's with that swap out?


If they have SD now, they wont be given HD to replace it if thats what you're asking. They still have current technology sd stuff.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

wcalifas254 said:


> What model of RCA receiver are you using?


I have THE SAME ONE YOU HAVE  (DRD420)


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

Dude111 said:


> I have THE SAME ONE YOU HAVE  (DRD420)


Well I haven't received a call yet to replace that 420 have you?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

wcalifas254 said:


> Well I haven't received a call yet to replace that 420 have you?


California is further down the list, you will get a communication later in the year.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

I think I have 2 that are older (see sig). Well, the Sony is.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

wcalifas254 said:


> Well I haven't received a call yet to replace that 420 have you?


They have called several times but i havent answered the phone for fear they would try and get my RCA away from me....... I DONT WANT ONE OF THIER NEWER CRAP IRDs!! (1 or 2 times i have talked to them and they tried to get my BOX off my acct and i explained that I am not interested in HD,etc....... I like my basic IRD and the speed is excellent and i dont wanna lose that) -- I dont care if i dont see the channel data really (I dont see 1/2 of them now anyway!),i have been a customer for about 14 years and i love DTV......... I dont want that to change!

Why dont they just start charging a little bit MORE MONEY to provide the MPG data to older boxs??


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

"Dude111" said:


> They have called several times but i havent answered the phone for fear they would try and get my RCA away from me....... I DONT WANT ONE OF THIER NEWER CRAP IRDs!! (1 or 2 times i have talked to them and they tried to get my BOX off my acct and i explained that I am not interested in HD,etc....... I like my basic IRD and the speed is excellent and i dont wanna lose that) -- I dont care if i dont see the channel data really (I dont see 1/2 of them now anyway!),i have been a customer for about 14 years and i love DTV......... I dont want that to change!
> 
> Why dont they just start charging a little bit MORE MONEY to provide the MPG data to older boxs??


The SD bandwidth it will free up is significantly more valuable than the few dollars they could make by asking people to pay extra for obsolete receivers (which is probably no people. Maybe two or three customers total?)

If you live in an MPEG-2 market you'll get a D12 and new remote for the swap.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Dude111 said:


> Why dont they just start charging a little bit MORE MONEY to provide the MPG data to older boxs??


Ok, it will cost you $300,00 per year. Can you handle that?:lol:

Just a number I through out I have no idea what it cost.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Dude111 said:


> They have called several times but i havent answered the phone for fear they would try and get my RCA away from me....... I DONT WANT ONE OF THIER NEWER CRAP IRDs!! (1 or 2 times i have talked to them and they tried to get my BOX off my acct and i explained that I am not interested in HD,etc....... I like my basic IRD and the speed is excellent and i dont wanna lose that) -- I dont care if i dont see the channel data really (I dont see 1/2 of them now anyway!),i have been a customer for about 14 years and i love DTV......... I dont want that to change!
> 
> Why dont they just start charging a little bit MORE MONEY to provide the MPG data to older boxs??


You won't be getting an HD receiver, but actually SD receivers. Much more memory, faster processor, etc, etc. I understand the reluctance, but at the same time it would be like having a separate highway system for cars that only make up 1% of the population.


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

Can someone give me an estimate of the time left for the mpg guide to be in the stream?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

wcalifas254 said:


> Can someone give me an estimate of the time left for the mpg guide to be in the stream?


It will be on a DMA by DMA basis. Some will happen sooner, some will happen later. Depends on the size of your DMA, how long it takes to transition customers off, etc.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, the one remaining MPG box I had just got replaced.

I was waiting for DirecTV to contact me about it but I logged into my account at directv.com and was being offered a free HD DVR so I took that and when I activated it I deactivated the old Hughes HIRD-E11.

My only remaining legacy boxes are two R10 DirecTiVOs and where they are located upgrading to HD is not a priority. The office and the dining room with an RF out wire run through the wall into the laundry room. I listen more than I watch in those places.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

IMHO, if Directv is swapping boxes why not replace them with MPEG4-compatible hardware? Converting all channels to MPEG4 will free up much more bandwidth than eliminating the mpg guide.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> IMHO, if Directv is swapping boxes why not replace them with MPEG4-compatible hardware? Converting all channels to MPEG4 will free up much more bandwidth than eliminating the mpg guide.


While I agree that would be a step in the right direction it doesn't really free up any serious bandwidth until the last MPEG2 box goes dark.

Until then they have to continue to use all of that MPEG2 bandwidth...at least for conus. Whether it is being used by 20 million subscribers or 2 million. It stays on until it's off. I suppose they could free up some of the LIL bandwidth if they converted entire markets to MPEG4 but then it becomes a question of are they going to re-purpose that bandwidth or discontinue it? Can it even be re-purposed for anything other than MPEG2 with those transponders or would re-purposing amount to putting new MPEG4/RBS birds into the 101 and 110 slots? And what about Latin America? Does that figure in?

My interpretation was that by eliminating the mpg guide data they are actually freeing up MPEG2 bandwidth to better support their continuing MPEG2 subscriber base (not to mention just ditching obsolete technology and not having to maintain it)...but I could be wrong. If so that indicates the continued existence of MPEG2 for at least a while longer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HarleyD said:


> While I agree that would be a step in the right direction it doesn't really free up any serious bandwidth until the last MPEG2 box goes dark.
> 
> Until then they have to continue to use all of that MPEG2 bandwidth...at least for conus. Whether it is being used by 20 million subscribers or 2 million. It stays on until it's off. I suppose they could free up some of the LIL bandwidth if they converted entire markets to MPEG4 but then it becomes a question of are they going to re-purpose that bandwidth or discontinue it? Can it even be re-purposed for anything other than MPEG2 with those transponders or would re-purposing amount to putting new MPEG4/RBS birds into the 101 and 110 slots? And what about Latin America? Does that figure in?
> *-> Yes, it is; one of tp at 119W already converted to A3 format and testing - not sure why, because a few tpns at G3C [DLA/GLA] using the format for HD programming pretty long time.*
> ...


see in bold above


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

So will someone please tell me what MPG actually stands for???
(I assume "PG" is "program guide", no???) I know APG means Advanced Program Guide & am very familiar with those receivers...


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

P Smith said:


> see in bold above


Which satellites are currently devoting bandwidth to carrying mpg guide data? Where is there going to be bandwidth freed up by discontinuing it?

I'm pretty sure it isn't the MPEG4 satellites.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Notes:

you messing up technology: video compression vs downlink freqs [Ka vs Ku], modulation: DVB-S2 vs DSS;
satellites doesn't adhere to video compression, as a tube to a liquid inside;
please don't use video compression levels [MPEG-2/-4] when we discuss MPG vs APG;
95W Ku GLA sat transmitting HD [MPEG-4/H.264 compressed video], plus DTV 119W tp24 is testing for same purpose.

Answer:
MPG taking a bandwidth less then 1 Mbps on each of many Ku tpns.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

HarleyD said:


> While I agree that would be a step in the right direction it doesn't really free up any serious bandwidth until the last MPEG2 box goes dark.
> 
> Until then they have to continue to use all of that MPEG2 bandwidth...at least for conus. Whether it is being used by 20 million subscribers or 2 million. It stays on until it's off. I suppose they could free up some of the LIL bandwidth if they converted entire markets to MPEG4 but then it becomes a question of are they going to re-purpose that bandwidth or discontinue it? Can it even be re-purposed for anything other than MPEG2 with those transponders or would re-purposing amount to putting new MPEG4/RBS birds into the 101 and 110 slots? And what about Latin America? Does that figure in?
> 
> My interpretation was that by eliminating the mpg guide data they are actually freeing up MPEG2 bandwidth to better support their continuing MPEG2 subscriber base (not to mention just ditching obsolete technology and not having to maintain it)...but I could be wrong. If so that indicates the continued existence of MPEG2 for at least a while longer.


getting rid of the old guide frees up stuff on the backend.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you will do real overview the MPG cease, then it would come to saving bucks for DTV itself - by eliminate equipment and operator-hours
gain scattered bandwidth, the miserable 1 Mbps, on 10-12 tpns doesn't looks as real goal


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Addition by subtraction.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Someone could calculate total MPG bandwidth for 101W tp27 from a sample below.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Notes:
> 
> you messing up technology: video compression vs downlink freqs [Ka vs Ku], modulation: DVB-S2 vs DSS;
> satellites doesn't adhere to video compression, as a tube to a liquid inside;
> ...


Transponder 24 @ 119w is carrying two live MPEG-4 HD channels. Spanish MEGA-HD 405 and TFTw-HD 408.

Not sure what other test channels may be there as well.

Tp.25 is a spotbeam tp.



> ... *Answer:
> MPG taking a bandwidth less then 1 Mbps on each of many Ka tpns.*


You mean "Ku tpns.?"


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dishrich said:


> So will someone please tell me what MPG actually stands for???
> (I assume "PG" is "program guide", no???) I know APG means Advanced Program Guide & am very familiar with those receivers...


In case no one has answered you by PM or some other.

MPG - *M*aster *P*rogram *G*uide.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HoTat2 said:


> You mean "Ku tpns.?"


thanks, corrected

*No one* took the burden to calculate all MPG chunks from tp27 ? Tsk, tsk, tsk ...


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> thanks, corrected
> 
> *No one* took the burden to calculate all MPG chunks from tp27 ? Tsk, tsk, tsk ...


I'll add them (after I finish with a late breakfast here  ), but are those x05XX PIDs the only MPG associated packets transmitted on Ku tp. 27?

No other MPG packets on like PID x0009 on that tp. for instance?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You are right, I'll add these low-numbers PIDs shortly to the picture...


Here is the missing part.
Some notes:
- null packets at 0000
- 0001, 0009, 00b4, 00be are belong to MPG
- 0002, 0003, 0004, 00f9 are sort of management: FW announcements and other things
- 03f2 - DTV TiVo slices.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HoTat2 said:


> I'll add them (after I finish with a late breakfast here  ), but are those x05XX PIDs the only MPG associated packets transmitted on Ku tp. 27?
> 
> No other MPG packets on like PID x0009 on that tp. for instance?


Here we come to dinner ...


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Here we come to dinner ...


Actually now past yesterday's dinner, today's breakfast and lunch now and coming up on tonight's dinner. 

But anyhow after repeatedly counting all the MPG streams comprising PIDs x05XX, x0001, x0009, x00b4, x00be, and the questionable x00f9 packets, the total aggregate stream comes to 1295.14 kbps.

Or ~1.3 mbps.

As was said, virtually nothing in the way of saving transponder bandwidth by turning off the old MPG data related streams, but perhaps a great saving on equipment resources at the broadcast center(s) by its eventual elimination.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Someone (bean-counters ?) added the 1.3 Mbps from a all transponders what carry MPG PIDs and got a whooping amount almost equal to one tpn.
My wonder how it could be utilized after all ?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Someone (bean-counters ?) added the 1.3 Mbps from a all transponders what carry MPG PIDs and got a whooping amount almost equal to one tpn.
> My wonder how it could be utilized after all ?


See the PM I sent you.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I got it. 

Now time to find someone who could watch the transition and will measure the real gain in bandwidth.


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes and I'm awaiting the transition so I can finally upgrade my 10 year old receiver. It's funny cause nowadays Directv receivers don't last as long as the older receivers.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Dude111 said:


> They have called several times but i havent answered the phone for fear they would try and get my RCA away from me....... I DONT WANT ONE OF THIER NEWER CRAP IRDs!! (1 or 2 times i have talked to them and they tried to get my BOX off my acct and i explained that I am not interested in HD,etc....... I like my basic IRD and the speed is excellent and i dont wanna lose that) -- I dont care if i dont see the channel data really (I dont see 1/2 of them now anyway!),i have been a customer for about 14 years and i love DTV......... I dont want that to change!
> 
> Why dont they just start charging a little bit MORE MONEY to provide the MPG data to older boxs??


DO you have an hd tv? If so, get a h25. It will be better than what you have now, period. Its lightning fast, and easy to use.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

wcalifas254 said:


> Yes and I'm awaiting the transition so I can finally upgrade my 10 year old receiver. It's funny cause nowadays Directv receivers don't last as long as the older receivers.


I don't know, i have origanl hr20 dvrs that i got the week they where launched and they still work fine for me.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> I don't know, i have origanl hr20 dvrs that i got the week they where launched and they still work fine for me.


Same here, I've got an HR20 from OCt 06, very soon after release.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

I got my notice from DirecTV that march 31st will be the cutoff and they ask me to call them to setup replacement...


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

BAHitman said:


> I got my notice from DirecTV that march 31st will be the cutoff and they ask me to call them to setup replacement...


The countdown begins, out with old in with the new. Time to start retiring my old receiver.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

I think Im going to trade in my plasma for a tv/vcr combo with only a coax input


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

BAHitman said:


> I got my notice from DirecTV that march 31st will be the cutoff and they ask me to call them to setup replacement...


We'll see. I still have my original Hughes HIRD-E2 active (which they cheerfully collect $6 a month for).

What, exactly do they mean "to setup replacement"?

1. Some moron coming to my house with a junker reconditioned D10 because I'm too stupid to swap an F-connector?

2. A new 2 year commitment.

3. A CHARGE for a replacement box?

4. All of the above.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

wcalifas254 said:


> The countdown begins, out with old in with the new. Time to start retiring my old receiver.


Most of California will be later so you have some time.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You won't have a commitment or out of pocket charge under this program. You'd have to upgrade to HD or something.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> We'll see. I still have my original Hughes HIRD-E2 active (which they cheerfully collect $6 a month for).
> 
> What, exactly do they mean "to setup replacement"?
> 
> ...


9 times out of 10 the replacement receiver(s) will be shipped to the customer and they can unplug the old and plug in the replacement. No 2 year commitment, no commitment at all. We deactivate the old receiver, activate the new one and you're off and running. The only exception that would require a technician is if the customer decided to upgrade to HD and obviously a new dish, etc would have to be put up...in that case it's like any upgrade and a commitment would be required.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> 9 times out of 10 the replacement receiver(s) will be shipped to the customer and they can unplug the old and plug in the replacement. No 2 year commitment, no commitment at all. We deactivate the old receiver, activate the new one and you're off and running. The only exception that would require a technician is if the customer decided to upgrade to HD and obviously a new dish, etc would have to be put up...in that case it's like any upgrade and a commitment would be required.


You could be right. I can't believe they would alienate a customer that's been with them for 12 years and gives them over $100 a month-especially since the change is being instituted by DirecTV.

I use the Hughes strictly for Sonic Tap in my computer room. It is hooked to a 5" B & W TV which displays the song titles!! I like it because it doesn't have a screen saver and when I hear a tune I like I just glance over and there the title is. But I suppose I'll suffer along and press INFO to get the song title if they opt for giving me a FREE replacement box.... I'll also get a bunch of extra Sonic Tap channels that they never bothered to add to the MPG.


----------



## Krazeyman (Oct 28, 2011)

"ThomasM" said:


> We'll see. I still have my original Hughes HIRD-E2 active (which they cheerfully collect $6 a month for).
> 
> What, exactly do they mean "to setup replacement"?
> 
> ...


No. It would be a D12.
No, there wouldn't be a 2 yr commitment
No, there wouldn't be a charge, unless you upgrade to HD. There might even be a discount in the upgrade.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> DO you have an hd tv?


No and I dont want one!!

Standard is fine and always has been... If they try to make me get rid of my RCA box i will cancel,I WILL NOT END UP WITH A P.O.S. RECIEVER AND PAY THESE INSANE PRICES WHEN I HARDILY WATCH IT!! (Like what happend when time warner went to navigator... COMPLETE GARBAGE (I do not watch any cable TV anymore,i wont deal with that slow/disgusting stuff))


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SD at DTV is sucks ! Worst in the country !


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Dude111" said:


> No and I dont want one!!
> 
> Standard is fine and always has been... If they try to make me get rid of my RCA box i will cancel,I WILL NOT END UP WITH A P.O.S. RECIEVER AND PAY THESE INSANE PRICES WHEN I HARDILY WATCH IT!! (Like what happend when time warner went to navigator... COMPLETE GARBAGE (I do not watch any cable TV anymore,i wont deal with that slow/disgusting stuff))


So how do you know a box other than the RCA me isn't any good? Have you used a d12 extensively?


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

No i guess i havent bud....... But i doubt there are any new boxs AS GOOD AS THE RCA I have!


----------



## Krazeyman (Oct 28, 2011)

Dude111;3161821 said:


> No and I dont want one!!
> 
> Standard is fine and always has been... If they try to make me get rid of my RCA box i will cancel,I WILL NOT END UP WITH A P.O.S. RECIEVER AND PAY THESE INSANE PRICES WHEN I HARDILY WATCH IT!! (Like what happend when time warner went to navigator... COMPLETE GARBAGE (I do not watch any cable TV anymore,i wont deal with that slow/disgusting stuff))


If you never watch it and don't want to pay the insane prices. Why not cancel and just watch what you can from the Internet. Would be allot less headache and no more need for angry caps lock....


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

Dude111 said:


> No and I dont want one!!
> 
> Standard is fine and always has been... If they try to make me get rid of my RCA box i will cancel,I WILL NOT END UP WITH A P.O.S. RECIEVER AND PAY THESE INSANE PRICES WHEN I HARDILY WATCH IT!! (Like what happend when time warner went to navigator... COMPLETE GARBAGE (I do not watch any cable TV anymore,i wont deal with that slow/disgusting stuff))


I can understand that older receivers would last longer, but are the newer receivers that bad? I would think they're faster and better. Anyone care to chime in this comparsion?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and what "this comparsion" have common with the topic ?

:backtotop:


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

P Smith said:


> and what "this comparsion" have common with the topic ?
> 
> :backtotop:


That someone thinks the mpg receiver is better than the newer one.....


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

P Smith;3162514 said:


> and what "this comparsion" have common with the topic ?
> 
> :backtotop:


What?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Dude111" said:


> No i guess i havent bud....... But i doubt there are any new boxs AS GOOD AS THE RCA I have!


Well, as long as they will tune to a chanel and let you watch TV, it will be easily just as good.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

wcalifas254 said:


> I can understand that older receivers would last longer, but are the newer receivers that bad? I would think they're faster and better. Anyone care to chime in this comparsion?


SD receivers are always faster than HD due to digital handshakes for HDMI, changing resolution, etc....DVR's are slower due to the buffereing, but of course, EVERYTHING else about HD outweighs the speed differential. If all I cared about was the speed of channel changing, I'd still be watching analog cable. Unfortunately, dude111 doesnt appear to see it that way.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Dude111 said:


> I thought it was 1/1 and im hopefully they have reconsidered....
> 
> I don't wanna lose my program guide.. (Although now most of the channels are not using MPG anymore anyway so i don't see that guide data.. (I don't wanna lose what i have had left the last year or so and i don't wanna have to get rid of my RCA receiver (Best receiver they ever allowed to be made for DirecTV)))


The day will come that you will switch to HD service and you will kick yourself for not getting rid of that out of date receiver sooner.
I refused to get HD because I did not want to pay the extra cost on my bill for it ( I had SD DTV since 1996 ). I also did not want to buy a new TV. I said that when my TV died completely that I would consider it. About 2 years later my TV died. I went to the store and got a new Samsung 46" TV. There was basically no CRT TVs for sale except for a couple of very small 20" ones. I had been watching a Toshiba 32" Flat screen CRT that I had for 10 years.
I hooked up a set of rabbit ears to the antenna connection to keep from paying HD service and watched my local stuff from them.
The picture was so much better my son that lives with me bought himself a new Mitsubishi 52" TV.
I then called DTV and had them come out and upgrade to HD service and HD DVR service. Then I wished my Toshiba had died a long time ago.
Now mine and my son's Favorites do not have channels in them that are not HD.

It is a fact that the HD DVRs are slower at changing channels, etc. The HD receivers are very fast but not as fast as the SD receivers. It is a small price to pay for all of what you get with the HD service and receivers.
Your eyes will thank you when you do.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

P Smith said:


> SD at DTV is sucks ! Worst in the country !


Disagree. I think it's just fine (and I have a 42" HDTV too).

If (when) I ever do upgrade to HD, it won't be from a provider squeezing me $10 a month like DirecTV when DISH and Cable offer HD for free....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

fine ? 
well, that's your eyes ... or the TV do the upconvertion/interpolation (perhaps super AI)

as to physics, DTV cutting SD resolution from 704x480 to 352x480 or 240x480 and compressing these SD channels down to 1 Mbps bandwidth

Where is the beef, Thomas ? 

WARNING ! - we got to far offtopic !


----------

